# radiator question



## Codysquattro (Sep 12, 2007)

I sprung a leak in my radiator. Its leaking between the core and where the fins are, kind of hard to explain the exact location of the leak. My question is whether or not it can be repaired? Maybe braze it or use some JB weld? Just tryin to go without buying a replacement...


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: radiator question (Codysquattro)*

You could use a 10v rad. and just delete the aux. rad. I'm sure any good rad. shop could repair it or just use some jb-weld.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: radiator question (yodasfro)*

Don't bother repairing it... Easier faster, cheaper, to buy a new or used one. And not to mention.. even a ****y used one will last u longer than a patched up one


----------

